# Feeding Caught Fish



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been fishing a lot this past week and catching a lot of catfish and carp. Just catching and throwing back. What I was wondering is if there is any way to sterilize the meat if I catch one and kill it. I know its best to not feed anything caught because of parasite and disease and I never have, but can you sterilize and clean the meat to where it is usable or no?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can fillet the catfish and the freeze it, that should kill of most if not all the parasites. I wouldn't try to feed carp as they are in the same family as gold fish, so not so good for your warm water piranhas.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

X2 - I've seen a lot of parasites on fish I've caught.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

def. not the carp. they're essentially huge goldfish. it it were me i would just be on the cautious side and not do it even though its a great idea in theory.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

So how would I prepare the catfisht. Cut off the filets then chop it up and freeze it? No cooking though right lol


----------



## chasem1991 (Jul 10, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> you can fillet the catfish and the freeze it, that should kill of most if not all the parasites. I wouldn't try to feed carp as they are in the same family as gold fish, so not so good for your warm water piranhas.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but freezing only stops the parasites and stuff from growing, then when unfrozen they continue to grow and be harmful right?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Correct me If im Wrong , But isnt that How Chrones Disease is Caused??? Bacteria that Grows / Lives in Frozen Foods.
So i would agree with Chasem.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I am just going to skip out on it all together. Thanks for the input and replies, its just not worth the risk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Freezing will kill the adult-stage of the larger parasites but not the cysts and eggs. It also can't be relied upon to kill all the bacteria and viruses.

That being said, I have fed fresh-caught fillets dozens (if not hundreds) of times without any problems at all. After all, what is the difference between store-bought fillets and self-caught fillets? None really.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Most of are fishes are wild caught from south america so what does it really matter if you feed wild that what they eat in the wild, ive feed wild on manny occasions with no problems just the other day I through 2 rock basses in my 180 with 9 reds nice meal for reds that have been feed nothing but frozen and pellets.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

chasem1991 said:


> Correct me If im Wrong , But isnt that How Chrones Disease is Caused??? Bacteria that Grows / Lives in Frozen Foods.
> So i would agree with Chasem.


well I'm not a biologist but there are large % of H2O in most if not all living organism, in this case the parasites. and when those H2O freezes they'll turn into ice which will expand can cause cell damage. when there are enough cells being damaged, the parasite will no longer be alive. of course some may tolerate extreme cold better then other but like I said, most will die if not all.


----------

